# big squirrel problem in the basement



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You could try the ultrasonic pest repellers. I don't have any experience with them on squirrels, but they sure help with spiders and flies.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

If you don't see any obvious holes, and you've since sealed off the chimney, you've probably blocked them out for now.

Is the basement set up such that there are hiding places they could be in?

Do you know for sure that they're still in the house? Clean up the walnuts and put out a Hav-A-Hart trap for a few days (with some good bait) and see if you snag anything.


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Borrow a dog, a terrior is the best, Squirrels won't want to stick around.


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

Concordseeker said:


> Borrow a dog, a terrior is the best, Squirrels won't want to stick around.


 
I have a terrier mix but squirrels still love my house! They're not inside, just love our backyard and side yard. Any tips for getting rid of them and preventing others from joining the party? They're driving the dog crazy!


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I can certainly relate to the squirrel problem.

The warehouse that the company I work for rents has quite the squirrel problem. They live up in the attic and many attempts to keep them out have failed. The building owners have patched a number of chew holes in the soffits with sheet metal only to have a new hole chewed through. I have trapped 2 of them and released them miles away but there's always more to take their place.

It seems like an endless battle around here. Good luck to you.


----------



## mandisaur (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, man, just be thankful it ain't raccoons like my parents had in their crawlspace. Those are crafty, crafty rodents, and put up a good long fight.


----------



## MastershieldSouthernMO (Mar 15, 2008)

any animal that knows how to chew to gain entry will always do it until completely removed from the area. remove the wildlife and you will remove the problem.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I have NEVER done this and wouldnt advocate anyone else to either,,,but raccons squirrels unknown) are VERY susceptible to coke and golden maldrin fly bait mixed strong enough they dont make it 5 feet!! I heard if they get farther than THAT,,mix it stronger. Dink,problem DEAD!! 

Squirrels may be same way OR anything else they will eat mixed in!!Like ground corn and fly bait mixed!!or sugery food like pig pellets, or calf starter dog food anything works!!

I also heard IF you can water mice (when hot and dry out) with coke,,,they cant burp and they explode inside. let me know if that works. Also a plastic bucket with used oil inside with board for ramp to get up there,,,they crawl in for a drink but cant crawl out!! Antifreeze works too but keep out of range of pets!!


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

I Fixed my Mouse, Rabbit,+ Squirrel Problems by leaving bait traps of Decon laying about.....
If the traps are Full of Decon,... They Worked...
If they're Empty,.. They're Working.....Fill'em back up,+ they'll still be Working...

Raccoons needed Leghold Traps,.... Got 13 of them last year alone.....


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Just be careful with any type of poison that causes critters to die anywhere inside your building because they will stink to high heaven once they start to rot. I found this out using poison food pellets for mice and they died inside the walls where they were nesting....P.U.!!!


----------



## MastershieldSouthernMO (Mar 15, 2008)

another thing on poisons, only use the poison for how it is labeled on the package. poisons anyway usually cause odor problems if done inside the home.


----------

